# Mavic Fury shoes???



## barrows (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi folks, I am looking for a new pair of shoes, and the Furys are on the short list. I have not been able to find any locally to try on, and I am wondering about sizing. I wear a 44.5 in Sidi, and a 44 in Specialized S-Works. From the sizing charts I have seen online I suspect the Fury will fit me in a US 10 (EU 44). Anyone out there tried these shoes and can comment on their fit and sizing?


----------



## luckyride (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a pair and really like them. As for size and fit they are the same as sidi for me. I have worn sidi's for years and like these much more. The buckles do not have as "positive" of ratching as sidi's or others but are much eaiser to release.


----------



## barrows (Jul 6, 2004)

*Fury sizing*

Thanks Lucky, it seems I should probably go for the 10.5 then, 44 Sidis are definitely too small for me.


----------



## cjpop (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi Barrows,

I'm a US 10.5, with a wider toebox. The 44 Sidis are too small for me, but the 44.5 seems perfect. I would also recommend the 44.5 for the Furys.

Speaking of which, where did you buy yours from, and for how much? I can't seem to find them under $240.


----------



## stevo78 (Aug 4, 2007)

how do the mavics compare to the sidis for width, interested cos the sidis are too narrow?


----------



## cjpop (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey stevo78, I just bought the 44 2/3 size Furys on eBay. They are definitely wider than the Sidis (but pretty much all brands are wider than Sidis). They are a bit long; I wear b/t a 10-10.5 and probably should have gotten the size 44, not the 44 2/3.


----------

